# Bargain Books!



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

A new member pointed me in the direction of this book selling site:

Hamilton Books

Looks like they have some very good deals on wood working books. Some are used books. Unfortunately they do not ship outside of the US.:cray:

Thanks to JCO for the link!


----------



## jco (Nov 27, 2009)

You are most welcome, I hope everyone will find something they like there.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you both very much. I ordered a catolog, good prices!


----------



## jco (Nov 27, 2009)

Dutchman,
The catalog does not list all the books they have.
It is best to look through the website to see all they have to offer.
I have been very happy so far, no problems.
Good luck!


----------

